# A New One on Me - New Dog Won't Pee!



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Our new adult rescue, Maddie, won't pee outside, unless she's totally 'bustin' a gut'! This morning, she didn't pee when I took her outside (I checked her crate - it was dry). She always poos outside first thing in the morning, but she won't pee. It's now 9:30 a.m. and she didn't pee when I took her outside again. Her crate is still dry. We did discover the other day that she'd been sneaking in our walk in closet to pee (yuk!) and have taken care of that problem - she's not allowed in that area anymore. Now, she just holds it - seemingly forever! Yesterday, she didn't pee until almost lunch time. I'm going back to square one with potty training, and she's in her crate unless I take her outside.

Has anyone else had this problem? She has access to water at all times, even in her crate.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Could she be shy? I have heard of dogs being shy about going in front of you ... maybe a long line to where she is further away to go potty? Hiding ( sneaking in the closet) ... in general makes me think this.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I thought of that, but she poos just fine in front of me. Strange dog!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Actually, my dog was just like this when we first brought her home (6 month old rescue). She would (eventually) poop in front of us, but she was very pee-shy. She would sneak away in the house to pee and would never go on leash. I suspect that her old owner used "traditional" rub-dog's-face-in-it housebreaking methods, and then left her at the shelter when she "couldn't be housebroken." She was afraid to go near people because she was afraid of being punished for it. For whatever reason, she has always been much more skittish about peeing than pooping. It only took us a week to housetrain her, although to this day she is very reluctant to do her business in new locations where she hasn't been before. Dogs are so weird. 

Abbylynn's advice is good. What you have to do is basically a 2-pronged approach of 1) preventing her from sneaking away and peeing in the house and 2) convincing her that on-leash outdoor peeing is safe and a good option. You should a) watch her LIKE A HAWK or tether her to you to prevent her from sneaking away to the closet or wherever; b) clean the places she's had accidents very carefully with enzyme cleaner (Nature's Miracle or similar); c) take her out very often and reward her with a praise parade and treats (if she's not too stressed to accept treats) when she does her business on leash (pee or poo, for now). It sounds like you've got accident prevention down. Getting her to pee in appropriate places so you can reward it is the hard part, or was for us -- what eventually worked was the dog park and then a 30-foot leash (so she could hide behind a bush or whatever and get some privacy). 

She might also be picky about what kind of surface she'll go on -- you try different types of surfaces and see if maybe she's more of a mulch girl than a grass girl.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I took her for a walk to see if she'd go with gravity helping, and about a half mile into it, she finally peed next to a tree in a dog park part of my neighborhood. I think she wishes she were a male - she even lifts a leg! I used the clicker I'd brought and verbally praised her, and I also gave her a treat. Our yard has both grass and mulch, so she has a choice in that regard. I've had a lot of dogs in my life,, but she's a new one on me - lol! It's like she doesn't want to pee in my yard, at all. Like I said before, she has no problem pooing.

We're definitely restricting her access to the house, now that I know she'll go and hide to pee. If I can't see her, I go looking for her. Right now, since she peed on her walk, I'm allowing her to stay outside her crate, and she's sacked out on the large dog bed we have for the two yappers on the living room floor.

Hopefully, she'll start peeing in my yard eventually instead of having to go for a walk.

Now on to tackle her allergy problem...Sigh...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Maddie ... it is all new and strange and she is having a rough time of it! Hope she feels better soon! She is probably really confused as to what happened to her previous home and owners. Sometimes it just takes so long for them to adjust. Her allergies could very well be partly stress related too ... something I do not think anyone even touched on ......


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it makes it hard when you have no idea of the dogs background. You never know, was she possibly punished for peeing in the yard and only was supposed to on walks, you just never know  i agree it does sound like a shyness issue or something happened training wise in her old home. We had a pure breed lab that all his life he had to hide and pee, never was punished always positive reinforcement but it was just the way he was. We also had a dog who would only go potty on dirt. Like stated, definitely praise for peeing outside. Could be a thing she needs to know hey if i pee outside its ok they like it i wont get into trouble. As for allergies i could be from the stress of a new home. i would say if it continues go to the vet, It could end up being food allergies to enviromental ones. I know every summer winter gets bad allergies were her ears turn red inside and she shakes and rubs them on the floor so she gets meds every spring/summer.

I really hope everything works out she is such a pretty girl  keep us updated

just thought of it to the peeing could be a nervous/unsure thing to because of a new home and all.


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe the previous owner punished Maddie for peeing in the yard...due to female urine killing the grass...but did not punish when she pooed? I know dog lovers who freak out over a female dog going on their grass....in particular our best friends, whose own female always killed our grass when they visited. They laughed about it, but now that we have a female, they have requested we take her across the street to the park.


----------

